# GlockG23's Humi 2



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Humi 1 is in the Humi pic thread

these are click-able and should open in a new window but they are frickin big photos you have been warned

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03939.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03933.jpg


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Humi 3

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03926.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03928.jpg


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Humi 4

I just a bunch of Gurkha's I did not even unwrap but I unwrapped one of each that are in there

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03950.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03948.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03946.jpg

yes yes yes I know I need to take the condom's off

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03945.jpg


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Humi 5 if i remember correctly

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03940.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03942.jpg

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03943.jpg


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Humi One

http://www.siouxcitycigars.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dsc03923.jpg


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Very Nice!!!

I like the N Warrior Gurkha the best so far out of all the many gurhka's I have smoked.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like it's time for a Cabinet.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice reserves you have there.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dom said:


> Looks like it's time for a Cabinet.


Call me crazy but I love Humidors.
I have a few, and every time I open one its like I am a kid opening a treasure chest. 
Heck, I think I smile every time I crack open the lid on one.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice smokes. Me likey the Avos and the Olivas.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice collection!

If you ever get tired of the Padilla, send them to me!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great humis


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice collection, great pics!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Call me crazy but I love Humidors.
> I have a few, and every time I open one its like I am a kid opening a treasure chest.
> Heck, I think I smile every time I crack open the lid on one.


 I think we may have been seperated at birth, lol.

You sticks are awesome. What do the outsides look like?

I kinda collect humis as well. 11 different ones layign around the house. I still look at humidors to buy another, the wifey said no, though. They're starting to take up her sewing space....


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice Humi's. Did I mention I offer a Humidor cleaning service? Ill send it back to you just like it was new.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet collection!


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

nice...I just ordered a box of 25 Avo #2's and can't wait...one of my current top 3-45 cigars (along with My Father, RP Edge, RP Decade Toro)...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll take humi 2, and thank you very much LOL


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Call me crazy but I love Humidors.
> I have a few, and every time I open one its like I am a kid opening a treasure chest.
> Heck, I think I smile every time I crack open the lid on one.


LOL I feel the exact same way. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Boy o boy look at all that wasted space in those! You have room for tons more. Ill have to get a pic of my 300 count when its full by my standards! Im a master stacker.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> Humi 4
> 
> I just a bunch of Gurkha's I did not even unwrap but I unwrapped one of each that are in there
> 
> ...


I am not a guy who takes the cello off.
I prefer to keep them on, even for many years.

It is a nicer look, I think, to have the naked sticks filling the humi 

Thanks for sharing your enjoyments
Tom


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice collection. Can we get some pics of the boxes themselves too?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Latter in the Humi thread someday


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

what kind of Humi do you have???


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

How are those Padilla Miamis? I have been wanting to pull the trigger on some but I hate buying stuff online that I haven't ever had before.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a mighty nice collection there.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

calhounhusker said:


> How are those Padilla Miamis? I have been wanting to pull the trigger on some but I hate buying stuff online that I haven't ever had before.


Rock!!! I love them right now smake one ASAP



Coop D said:


> what kind of Humi do you have???


just desktops



samsgrl28 said:


> That's a mighty nice collection there.


Thank you


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice collection and nicely arraigned.I started off with tradtional humi's (box type) then went to display types with glass.I had found myself with a great urge to open the boxes and look inside everytime I walked by and so went to the display types so I could admire the sticks without opening things up.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great collection of cigars.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing, I love the 68 s


----------

